# Pluck or Cut



## Big_Holla (Jan 4, 2011)

OK, I am wondering if you guys pluck your morels from the ground or if you cut them off??


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I cut them flush with the ground.. I found that if u pluck you end up with more dirt that has to be cleaned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

RippinLipp said:


> I cut them flush with the ground.. I found that if u pluck you end up with more dirt that has to be cleaned
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It would slow me down too much to cut them. Not to mention I would probably cut myself numerous times each season, LOL! 
Just be careful. Make sure no dirt is on them when you bag em.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I cut or pinch mine off. The main reason is to keep the majority of the dirt out of my bag, but they say it helps to repopulate the area. Who knows, I just prefer less washing.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Pinch em off at the ground. It always seemed way too slow to cut each one.


----------



## calling yotes (Apr 22, 2011)

pinch just above the dirt dont disturb roots. better to leave the dirt on the ground


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I can have them cut and put in the bag just as quick as the guys who pinch.. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

RippinLipp said:


> I can have them cut and put in the bag just as quick as the guys who pinch..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wanna race


----------



## lmkfish (Apr 1, 2008)

buy a mushroom knife. cut, BRUSH, and put into your mesh bag!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

rnc9502 said:


> Wanna race[/QU..... Sure.. Take me to your best spot and we'll see who fills a bag first...  jK... No im pretty damn quick with the knife.. Its not how many i can get in the bag in an hour.. Im out there to pick shrooms and to enjoy the outdoors.. If it take me all day to fill a bag, oh well..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big_Holla (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Kinda new to the morel hunting but always wanted to do it. With limited time to attempt to turkey hunt this year I figured this was just the opportunity to get started. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

forget the pinch. forget the knife.

SCISSORS.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Pinch and move on, a knife is great for summer shrooms that do not break off clean but morels esp Blacks do break off clean a Knife would just be something else to lose in the woods.:yikes:

BD


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Neither!
I pinch them off above the ground, no dirt this way and
I agree Ogm...I have not time for knives or scissors and
I'd probably just leave them somewhere anyways.

At home, I get rid of the rest of the stem, which
imo is chewy and doesn't have much flavor anyways.


----------

